

Novel chess-like strategy game -- take 2 (modified rules lead to promising game play) - amichail

I have played a game with these modified rules and was quite pleased with how it went.<p>Still, I would be interested to see if you can find potential flaws in the game play.<p>* as in chess, each player gets 16 pieces placed in the same two rows on each side on an 8x8 board<p>* every piece starts out with a "1" on it; CHANGED: 1 pieces cannot capture any other piece<p>* you can think of each "1" piece as a king; once you lose all of your "1" pieces, you lose<p>* on each turn, you may either move a piece or increase the number on one of your pieces (provided you would still have at least one "1" piece left)<p>* CHANGED: a piece with a number k may move up to k steps either horizontally, vertically, or diagonally (it suffices to have k &#60;= 7); every step taken must be on a free square except for the destination if k &#62;=2, which may contain an opponent piece to be captured<p>I plan to build a Facebook app and/or web site for this soon!
======
tb
Does the piece moving have to move k steps in a straight line like a queen or
can it take an arbitrary path up to k steps long?

~~~
amichail
This has been changed so that it has to move in a straight line.

